# What if it doesn't work with Webber?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Would the 6ers give him up for expiring next year to a division rival like the Knicks?

Tim Thomas, expiring or short contract fillers?

-Petey


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm of the mindset that you don't trade talented big men.

I would keep him until his contract was expiring, then use it as trade bait for another big man or high draft pick. Big men tend to last longer in the league though, so maybe we could re-up him after his 3 years.

If Webber doesn't work here it is no ones fault but the coachign staff and AI.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> If Webber doesn't work here it is no ones fault but the coachign staff and AI.


And Webber is completely innocent here? He's not Duncan or Shaq.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> And Webber is completely innocent here? He's not Duncan or Shaq.


 I think everyone else notices this, and I have probably been the biggest AI supporter on this site but its insane his shot attempts have gone UP since Webber got here. Is that Webber's fault?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I think everyone else notices this, and I have probably been the biggest AI supporter on this site but its insane his shot attempts have gone UP since Webber got here. Is that Webber's fault?


Who would have thought?

That is insane.

To me that shifts some blame.

-Petey


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

I the "new" AI. But I still think that he takes way too many bad shots. As for Webber, I never liked his game. He is an average player. The trade was a bad trade. Sixers should get rid of Webber for draft picks. Loosing Skinner and Thomas was a big hit. Both are good players. In fact I would have not even made trade of Thomas for Webber (let alone addition of Skinner).

Sixers won't make it to playoffs.....I feel bad for AI, eventhough I am not a sixer fan. You must do everything to keep AI.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

persian pride said:


> I the "new" AI. But I still think that he takes way too many bad shots. As for Webber, I never liked his game. He is an average player. The trade was a bad trade. Sixers should get rid of Webber for draft picks. Loosing Skinner and Thomas was a big hit. Both are good players. In fact I would have not even made trade of Thomas for Webber (let alone addition of Skinner).
> 
> Sixers won't make it to playoffs.....I feel bad for AI, eventhough I am not a sixer fan. You must do everything to keep AI.


I will have to rip apart this post later.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If it doesn't work, we move on. Wouldn't be the first trade we made that didn't pan out, but I think this trade will work starting next year.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> I think everyone else notices this, and I have probably been the biggest AI supporter on this site but its insane his shot attempts have gone UP since Webber got here. Is that Webber's fault?


Um, something about his percentage going up kind of negates that.



> I the "new" AI. But I still think that he takes way too many bad shots. As for Webber, I never liked his game. He is an average player. The trade was a bad trade. Sixers should get rid of Webber for draft picks. Loosing Skinner and Thomas was a big hit. Both are good players. In fact I would have not even made trade of Thomas for Webber (let alone addition of Skinner).


In principle, I agree, but:

1. I would have done anything to get Williamson out, I just wish they could've gotten rid of Jackson instead of Skinner, just to force O'Brien to play Dalembert more.

2. I don't like webber's game either, but an average player he's not.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I would hate to see Webber leave this soon but if they can't gel then we have no choice. I like Cwebb but I also think he's over rated. 

I already said, send him home to Detroit. They have lots of talent they can give in return. I don't see the point in getting an expiring contract esp if the purpose is to win now and AI isn't getting any younger. An expiring contract will help the following season to sign another free agent but that's another yr we have to wait and I'm not sure AI is that patient.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

If Webber can develop into a good role player maybe we should keep him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

And Obviously its not working. Take last nights game for instance I counted and I cant remember 1 not 1 single time last night a play was specifically called for Webber, he also only touched the ball 19 times the entire game. Thats as far as handling, rebounding or whatever. Thats absolutely insane. Im not the biggest Webber fan, but I am starting to think that AI is not the type of player that can play with a second star.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> And Obviously its not working. Take last nights game for instance I counted and I cant remember 1 not 1 single time last night a play was specifically called for Webber, he also only touched the ball 19 times the entire game. Thats as far as handling, rebounding or whatever. Thats absolutely insane. Im not the biggest Webber fan, but I am starting to think that AI is not the type of player that can play with a second star.


Yeah, he needs super role players like Ben Wallace, Kirilenko, Iguodala, Eric Snow types. The hard working defensive types that can occasionally score a bit.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Yeah, he needs super role players like Ben Wallace, Kirilenko, Iguodala, Eric Snow types. The hard working defensive types that can occasionally score a bit.


 And that right there is not going to help this Franchise win!!!! Hes having a great season but with every great game I see myself turning slowly against him


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah if a.i was wit shaq he wud suck wake up 2 yaself


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> yeah if a.i was wit shaq he wud suck wake up 2 yaself


If AI was with Shaq, it would be similar to what's happening in Miami. Don't kid yourself, Shaq's presence would make AI's life much much easier. He would get better looks and he wouldn't hit the ground as much, therefore avoiding...ahem...broken thumbs.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

mellow-dramatik said:


> yeah if a.i was wit shaq he wud suck wake up 2 yaself


 ok but its ridiculous to say if he was with this person or he was with that person because quite frankly hes not, so thats a non-issue. He has Webber and has shot more since the day he got there. Those are the facts.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

AI has a natural chemistry with inside players, and he respects shaq more than any other player in the league, I don't see why he'd suck.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> AI has a natural chemistry with inside players, and he respects shaq more than any other player in the league, I don't see why he'd suck.


 I dont see why this is relevant. Is Shaq here? NO. Webber is, so adjust to get him acclimated


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> I dont see why this is relevant. Is Shaq here? NO. Webber is, so adjust to get him acclimated


Yes, I read your first post, and completely ignored it. And Webber's not here, neither are AI or any of the other sixers, and our job isn't to get webber aclimated. Reality check: this is a discussion board, and we are discussing the difference between an AI and Shaq pairing and an AI and Webber paring, thereby making a contrast on why each would/wouldn't work, under a forum called "What if it doesn't work with Webber?" I don't see how we could be much more on topic.

But, calling out people for being off topic, is, ironically(English Class today, sorry), off topic.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> ok but its ridiculous to say if he was with this person or he was with that person because quite frankly hes not, so thats a non-issue. He has Webber and has shot more since the day he got there. Those are the facts.


Perhaps at first they meant to ease Webber into the system, and now that he's choking, he just doesn't deserve the shots?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Yes, I read your first post, and completely ignored it. And Webber's not here, neither are AI or any of the other sixers, and our job isn't to get webber aclimated. Reality check: this is a discussion board, and we are discussing the difference between an AI and Shaq pairing and an AI and Webber paring, thereby making a contrast on why each would/wouldn't work, under a forum called "What if it doesn't work with Webber?" I don't see how we could be much more on topic.
> 
> But, calling out people for being off topic, is, ironically(English Class today, sorry), off topic.


 Read my post in which the context it is being said. Thats not something that I can help you with. The title of the thread is what if it doesnt work with Webber? NOt Shaq. The relevancy of Shaq in this equation is nil. A comparison is also void because it would be purely speculative at this point. Who knows what would happen. As far as the off topic comment, I think thats part of my job as a mod to bring it back on what the topic at hand is


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

digital jello said:


> Perhaps at first they meant to ease Webber into the system, and now that he's choking, he just doesn't deserve the shots?


 I wouldnt say hes choking but Obrien clearly is not adjusting or going to him and the same goes for AI


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Read my post in which the context it is being said. Thats not something that I can help you with.


Read this, then read the rest of your post. If you can't help me out, then why'd you spend a paragraph trying?



> The title of the thread is what if it doesnt work with Webber? NOt Shaq. The relevancy of Shaq in this equation is nil. A comparison is also void because it would be purely speculative at this point. Who knows what would happen.


Of course it's speculation, so are 90% of the things on any of this board. Besides that, one can use the example of Shaq to contrast Webber to come up with a reason why Webber doesn't work well with Iverson.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Read this, then read the rest of your post. If you can't help me out, then why'd you spend a paragraph trying?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's speculation, so are 90% of the things on any of this board. Besides that, one can use the example of Shaq to contrast Webber to come up with a reason why Webber doesn't work well with Iverson.


 Obviously I was making a statement that you failed to understand. I dont see how me saying that Shaq and AI has nothing to do with whats going on in Sixerland as it relates to Webber in which they were one-liners not full paragraphs.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I dont see how me saying that Shaq and AI has nothing to do with whats going on in Sixerland as it relates to Webber in which they were one-liners not full paragraphs.


That, my friend, is an incomplete sentence AND a run on sentence. You've got serious skills.

By the way, your location still says Donald Trump's Dog.

Oh, and the Gizoogle thing is even worse than the shi tsu's face.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

sliccat said:


> That, my friend, is an incomplete sentence AND a run on sentence. You've got serious skills.
> 
> By the way, your location still says Donald Trump's Dog.
> 
> Oh, and the Gizoogle thing is even worse than the shi tsu's face.


Now, THAT post was off topic. See the difference?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What's up between you guys sliccat and BEEZ? Why are you alwaysa going busting eachother's balls.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> What's up between you guys sliccat and BEEZ? Why are you alwaysa going busting eachother's balls.


Because he loves me. :biggrin:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Sixers need to realize they have Chris Webber on their team.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> The Sixers need to realize they have Chris Webber on their team.


You mean O'Brien needs to realize they have Chris Webber on their team


----------

